# How often do you wash your dog's water bowl?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

with soap and water


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Once a week.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Once a week!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have two 2qt pails that I rotate in the dishwasher daily....otherwise it gets stinky/slimy if I just refill. 
We have an outside livestock water dish that I dump/refill daily but don't always scrub, I use the powerful spray from the hose to clean it.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Um - Not frequently enough, but I really do wash it sometimes. LOL!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Every day when I do dishes. I also clean their food bowls and crates nightly after their meals. They eat raw.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

i do it every day-but it's real simple for me. it's probably over kill lol


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Usually 2x a week.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

chance has autoimmune issues, so his dishes get washed every day. Have always washed my pets dishes every day. I don't want to eat out of dirty dishes, so I give my pets the same consideration. LOL Just my own preference.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Every night, I just do them with our dishes. Dog food bowls (having problems with recall....just accidently drop a stainless steel food bowl, works everytime!) and the water bowl.

Mainly because the poor ancient cat doesn't care for dog spit....


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Hot soapy water every day. Along with their food bowls - I feed raw, so it's important to keep everything clean.
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Water buckets & food dishes (all stainless) get washed daily.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

About twice a week I actually dump and use the brush on the large 13 quart buckets, rinse and refill. The rest of the time, I just dump and fill. I never use soap on them.

bowl is for kibble. 

Raw meat is just handed to them.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i wash his water bowl and food bowl
2 maybe (small maybe) 3 times a week
with hot water and dish detergent.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

*Never do I wash the water bowl.* Hubby does it every week, he scrubs it spotless and gives me a big speech about the importance of washing it. I rinse it well, and refill it.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

OK, Y'all guilted me into washing her water bowl. Are you happy now?

PS.....To all you "I wash the water bowl every day" people - I DON'T believe you! LOL!


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Not as often as I should.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I use the same water glass for a couple of days at a time so I figure the dogs can handle it too. 

I wash Cleo's water bowl every other day but rarely with soap--I just rinse it really well. She has CRF so she drinks a lot.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Really, I do wash it every day! He eats out of a glass pie plate so it goes in the dishwasher with our dinner dishes and his stainless water bowl gets washed when I do the rest of the stuff. Right now he's drinking out of the kiddie pool he lays in outside and that's never been washed with soap and water, just dumped and rinsed daily


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

selzer said:


> Raw meat is just handed to them.


Yeah, I'm surprised so many people use dishes for raw. I just take them out back and hand them chunks of meat.


----------



## Doubleyolk (Aug 5, 2011)

I have two sets of stainless dishes and my dog gets a clean set every morning and the food dish gets washed twice a day. I won't eat or drink out of something dirty and I don't expect my pets to.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Guess I'm just not picky enough. Heck - the dog licks the floor and eats poop. How clean does her water bowl really need to be?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine don't have water bowls, they drink right from the stream behind the house. I rinse the water buckets of the kennels every time I need to use them, which is not daily.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Because we have multiple dogs....we wash them with soap & bleach after each use. Water buckets (that hang in the kennels) get washed every morning *IF the same dog uses the kennel/run* IF more than one dog rotates in the kennel/run...then we wash it before the next dog uses it.
It's just the way we have always done things.....I don't think they would *perish* if we didn't. LOL!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I try to wash it every day but somedays I'm in a rush and forget. It gets washed at least a few times a week.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Everyday. We have two water bowls, one inside one outside. The one outside gets rinsed out at least 5 times a day because Annie thinks she needs to put her foot in it before she drinks. (and her foot is usually covered with dirt from running around outside) The bowls get washed in the sink either at night or first thing in the morning.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Whenever it looks dirty, which is usually every 1-2 days, sometimes a little less often. I often wash it with vinegar instead of soap. When my dishwasher worked I'd throw it in there but it's not working right now.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Our dogs drink from the dirty old stock dam near our house where the sheep drink. They have clean water in the yard but choose to drink from the dam if it is an option.....guess clean water is not high on their priority list


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I do them all everyday, we have 3 water bowls and a fountain inside. I empty the large one and re-fill it a couple times a day as one of the cats won't drink unless it's FRESH!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I wash his food bowl 3x a week in the dishwasher and his water bowl 1x a week in the dishwasher.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Because of the heat and humidity the water bowls will get slimy. The inside bowls get washed every time I fill them up. The outside bowls get washed every day. Hondo stands in the ones outside, so I have to do it anyway. 

In the world according to Nancy, I try to promote as much water intake as possible. I wash and clean and put fresh water in all water bowls / buckets for all the animals, including the horses and barn cats. I think this makes them want to drink cool fresh water and will drink more. 

Also, by cleaning water dishes everyday it makes me more knowledgable regarding the amount of water the animals are drinking. 

The food dishes get rinsed out after each meal. We have fire ants, and unless I keep the dishes in the fridge, if a single morsel of food is left the ants will find it.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

If I'm refilling it with water it's just a good time to wash it... so everyday it gets a quit scrub. Besides it does get pretty slimy.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I refill it on a daily if not twice a day basis, so I wash it in hot water before I refill each time, I would say every couple days I use soap also.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Guess I'm just not picky enough. Heck - the dog licks the floor and eats poop. How clean does her water bowl really need to be?


Haha--that's pretty much how I feel.  I sort of wipe out the bottom of the water bowl with my hand and rinse it with water once a week or so, but soap? Maybe once every few months.

I don't use bowls when I feed raw. When I do use bowls for kibble or whatever, the bowls never get very dirty--they're licked so shiny even I would consider eating out of them. 

The bowls I use for my boarders I do wash after each stay--if they eat canned food they get washed every day.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lilie said:


> Because of the heat and humidity the water bowls will get slimy. The inside bowls get washed every time I fill them up. The outside bowls get washed every day. *Hondo stands in the ones outside, so I have to do it anyway*.
> 
> In the world according to Nancy, I try to promote as much water intake as possible. I wash and clean and put fresh water in all water bowls / buckets for all the animals, including the horses and barn cats. I think this makes them want to drink cool fresh water and will drink more.
> 
> ...


Bear is mine. As soon as I fill her bucket she has both feet in it! If she poo's after everyone else, when I am done with everything and I slip in their to scoop it up, and she runs into Babs' kennel, she will jump in hers too. Generally right after I dumped and brushed and rinsed, and refilled the bucket. What a total brat!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't have water bowls in my house because it's too sloppy, I have several small horse buckets at strategic places in the yard for the dogs and they get dumped daily and filled up again, but I don't use soap, just the power nozzle, who am I kidding, the dogs prefer to drink out of the bird bath and horse troughs, so soap is not a high priority around here.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I guess that I must be lazy, mine eat out of styrofoam plates that sit in a large heavy holder.

As for the water bowl, it is a large glass mixing bowl (I think 3 qt). When it gets low I rinse it with water and wipe it out with a paper towel and it is good to go. It may get washed with soap 1 a month.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Every other day (wasn't an option on the vote) any longer than that and the bottom gets slimy. Having said that I do have a pack of 5 so their bowls get a mixture of everyone's slim. Ehhhh! After typing that I've decided to go to everyday!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I wash mine with a sponge and hot water everyday because my lab is a drooler,lol soap only happens once a week cause it makes me feel better they tend to prefer toilet water anyway


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Once a month . Unless I am feeding wet food then I clean it every week.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I clean my every other day in the sink. Every 7-10 days in the dishwasher.


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

I wash it every day with warm soapy water, and rinse it out well.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

I should get two sets of food and water bowls and wash them daily in the dishwasher, right now I wash them weekly. 

If I put anything other than kibble in the food bowl I wash it when he is done.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I change the water and rinse out the bucket (bowl, what is a bowl?) with a sprayer every day. I wash it with soap once or twice per week depending on how dirty the dogs have made it.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

oooh im lazy.. once a month usually :/


----------



## wilddoggie (Sep 15, 2011)

Twice a month really it is allways clean!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Couple times a week.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Adding that I fill his water bowl up several times a day and rinse it before filling it (just don't always wash it with soap)


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

My dogs don't use an actual bowl either, it is a big stainless steel pot. When we used to use a water bowl they would splash water all over, and it would need to be filled constantly. Here is a pic of my dogs water pot, and we always put ice in the water to keep it nice and cold and it only needs to be filled once, sometimes twice per day.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thats an easy one....everyday, usually twice a day. Somehow theres always gunk of some kind in the bowl and I like it to be fresh, clean and clear.


----------

